# More lather in castile soap



## engblom (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been reading quite a bit about oils and single oil soaps. I have found these things:

1. Castile soap (single oil) has very little lather. (Verified from several pages)
2. Castor oil soap (single oil) has not lather at all. (Verified from several pages)
3. Also I have found that recipes with high amount of castor oil will not lather well.

These things gave me many questions:
1. Why do we read everywhere to add castor oil for more lather? 
2. Why is soapcalc.net falsely claim a 100% castor oil soap will have a lot of bubbles and lather?
3. Is it at all possible to add a bit more lather to an olive oil soap by adding castor oil? 
4. Is there any other oil which is not drying out the skin at all, that I could add for lather? I do not want to add coconut oil at all because of how it is drying out the skin.


----------



## Kay (Jun 5, 2013)

It is my understanding that Castor Oil will not produce lather, but will help sustain lather. Making the lather last longer. It also is prized for the amount of Ricinoleic it contains. A little goes a long way, from my understanding. The one oil I know that produces loads of lather is coconut oil.


----------



## engblom (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks! On http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/tipstricks/qt/qtsugar.htm it is claimed that a bit of sugar makes more lather. Has anyone tried? Is the soap still the same slippery (this is important for my purpose)


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 5, 2013)

A bit of sugar does improve lather, at about 1 T ppo max.  Beer and milk, because of their sugar content, also improve lather.  That is also true of honey.  

I never use more than 5% castor and it does improve lather.  I also use some coconut, but keep it at 15% and still end up with a wonderful, non-drying soap.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 5, 2013)

You should learn about the properties of the different oils used in soapmaking. Here is a site that you may like: http://home.windstream.net/familyjeans/propertiesofoils.html


----------



## Mommysoaper (Jun 5, 2013)

Castor does help with sustaining bubbles, but of course, too much isn't good either.  Coconut oil is a wonderful oil for making bubbles.  I often use a recipe where my coconut oil is between 20-25% but then I superfat around 8%.  The bars are nice and bubbly and aren't drying for me and my skin is ridiculous sensitive.  I've also heard that palm kernel oil can make nice bubbles.  Sugar is helpful too--just add some to your water before adding the lye.  There are so many variables that can affect your soap so you just need to experiment to see what works best for you and your recipe.  That's the fun part!


----------



## bodhi (Jun 5, 2013)

This bothers me to no end.  Castile soap has a wonderful lather if done correctly.  If it doesnt have a wonderful lather, it wasnt made correctly. Dont blame the soap, blame the maker.  Period.  End of rant. :-D


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Jun 10, 2013)

bodhi said:


> This bothers me to no end.  Castile soap has a wonderful lather if done correctly.  If it doesnt have a wonderful lather, it wasnt made correctly. Dont blame the soap, blame the maker.  Period.  End of rant. :-D



I'd love to know how to make castile correctly to get a wonderful lather. Do you have any links you could offer?


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 10, 2013)

Wonderful lather is also in the hand of the soapholder. Personally, I despise castile's lather. Also, I don't like the natural scent of wet castile (I love it dry just fine, but it turns my stomach when it gets wet, don't know why). Yes, I have used a castile that is over a year old and several from other soapers whose were well over a year old, closer to 2 years when I tried them. Still despise it.


----------



## Maxine Reierson (Feb 22, 2018)

engblom said:


> Thanks! On http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/tipstricks/qt/qtsugar.htm it is claimed that a bit of sugar makes more lather. Has anyone tried? Is the soap still the same slippery (this is important for my purpose)


Yes, I add a heaping teaspoon to all of my melt and pour soaps and the lather is much better


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 22, 2018)

Maxine Reierson said:


> Yes, I add a heaping teaspoon to all of my melt and pour soaps and the lather is much better



This post is 5 years old....the OP's haven't been here in a very long time.


----------



## Maxine Reierson (Feb 22, 2018)

sorry, just joined.  should have looked at date posted   feelin' my oats here


----------

